# So, how about that KAL I suggested?



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm thinking to keep it simple, we will not be exchanging, just an easy KAL to keep each other company. No Pressure to get it done!

With Fall quickly approaching, I'm really feeling a new hat is in order.
So if anyone is interested just jump in with suggestions for a pattern.
i went looking and found this one, : http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lomond-hat










Keeps your ears warm, looks simple enough for the beginners, and just interesting enough for the experienced one's not to get bored. Not to mention it is worked in a bulky weight, on 10.5's, using only 112 yards!
For me personally, I'd leave off the pom-pom, just not a pom-pom kinda gal.

Anyone have another suggestion?
We'll wait until Monday to decide, that way everyone who wants to join in can have a chance to pick the pattern we all want to do.

Remember, we are knitting for ourselves, no exchanging on this one! So pick something you would want to wear.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Ooooh!! I think this is something I'd be interested in. Although, could we use this KAL as a way to get some Christmas gifts crossed off our lists? I personally don't need a new hat, but I'd do the KAL and then gift to a relative what I made.

I'm not a pom pom kind of girl either, although they seem to be back in style.

Here's my hat suggestion; I made three of these last fall. They are simple, fast to whip up (size 11 needle), and for those who have been wanting to try cables but too chicken, they have cables!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-crossed-slouchy-beret


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kris that's a great idea! Make as many as you want for gifting, now why didn't I think of that?
You know I love that beret pattern, it's my favorite one on Ravelry..:bowtie:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, I'd love to. I'm just too busy outside yet.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ask me about a KAL in October. 
Summer is raging along here.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Oh, summer's raging along here too, GAM. It's just that last night I realized July is almost over, and if I want to get Christmas presents made before the middle of December, I should probably start in August. So a KAL kind of fits in for me. eep:

Perhaps it could start slowly, and pick up steam once the gardens aren't going full tilt.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I live in a state of being so "Hopelessly Over-committed" - what's one more? :grin: :hysterical:

Count me in. 
as to pompons - up here, we tend to prefer shaggy tassles more - like this one on "Capucine".


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I like both patterns! Count me in!


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me in.

I've got another swap going on right now, but as soon as I'm done with that I'll be starting on Christmas gifts.

I'm not entirely certain if I have anyone knitworthy on my list that would like the patterns listed, so I may end up having to make one of those for myself.

I've been eyeing this one for both my sister and my best friend:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beeswax-hat

I've got to figure out how to do cables though.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've done this pattern (or one close to it) before(I think 3-4 times??). Love, Love, Love it!

If'n you want to do a swap, I'm in!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in for a KAL as long as there's a very looooong away deadline. I'm sort of an over-committer too. Can we make it a summer/fall KAL?  

I actually love the pompom on that first hat. I also love the Beeswax hat and the Star Crossed hat has been in my favorites for some time now!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Katie, no real deadline at all! Just something we can all sort of share our time with, very relaxed.
If any of ya'll want to arrange a swap with one another, go for it! If you want to make the item for yourselves, awesome! If you want to make a dozen for Christmas gifting, more power to you!

Ok, so far we have :
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lomond-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-crossed-slouchy-beret

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/capucine

And, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beeswax-hat
Which is a paid pattern, but SUPER CUTE!!

Well take a vote, like I said on Monday. So any other suggestions until then are most welcome!:grin:


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Since we got folks swapping, making for presents and making for themselves, maybe we should have a multiplicity of patterns as well? Kinda a KAL hat instead of a KAL specific pattern hat?










I've been thinking about making a few more of these, although I've forgotten the pattern, but it can't be that difficult.










It's knit flat with short rows to shape it and then sewn or knitted together when you get to the last row. The fussy part is working with five different balls of yarn since the colors aren't carried across the back.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in! It will take me forever, but I'll give it a go! I'll peek about for some hat patterns this weekend. I do like the idea of a KAL hat instead of a KAL specific pattern. I will likely need a more simple pattern that more experienced knitters.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well if you all don't mind, I'm going to start on the Capucine. It's raining out AGAIN and cold. It's a sloppy mess in the gardens and I'm getting so bit up just going outside.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I experimented with a couple of stitch styles and made a hat last night,(about 2 hours). Couple of things i would change before doing another.
But the wiffy likes it, so it is hers.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Sounds fun ! Here's another pattern ....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jupiter-hat


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I knit Capucine last year with a bunch of artyarns and this and that. 

It is heavy and isn't gonna blow off - it wraps your face and ears and back of your head and has kind of a pouch for your hair. I loved the pattern.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH, did you share a pic of it?
I'd love to see it!:goodjob:


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't even think about a paying pattern being an issue, since I've already purchased it.
Sorry about that.

I did a Ravelry search and narrowed it down by free, knit or crochet, picture, and already in my favorites. Interestingly enough, Capucine is already on it, lol.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sea...&notebook-p=faved&availability=free&sort=best

I think it is a good idea to maybe do a hat along?

Also, if you guys are looking for something quick and easy, I did the Wurm pattern on Rav and it is super cute and easy. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wurm


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Is there a certain term for a hat that is long and goes down to your neck and gets pointy kinda like Santa's? There's a guy on one of the shows about Alaska homesteaders or such who wears an old natty one and made me want one. Not sure what to call it on a Ravelry search? I think people wore them a long time ago?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&craft=knitting&query=stocking cap

Do you mean a Stocking Cap?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

They were very popular when I was a kid back in the 60's and 70's if that's a long time ago . We had them long enough that could wrap around your neck. It was a bit dangerous when you went skiing and used a tow rope. Many a child got dragged by their head an neck until someone stopped the machine or got themselves untangled


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

KansasFarmGrl, I knit and fulled this one for my sweetheart a couple of years ago. 

It might be like the one in the Alaskan show- or not.

It is a traditional "toque" - pointy on the end and that end tip gets tucked into the ribbed band. The voyaguers/fur trappers often carried gold pieces in that pointy end. The hat's unique shape actually had a purpose - this toque was a handy "wallet" or coin purse.

If you untuck it and stretch it out, it looks like a santa hat.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Hercsmama, Yes, stocking cap! Thank you for the help! 

WIHH, I had no idea there actually was a purpose for the long hat! Interesting! I didn't know about them tucking them up either. 

Marchwind, I grew up in the 60's and 70's also. Making it long enough to be a scarf sounds like it might be useful! 

Well, I'm off to Ravelry to look at patterns! Maybe I will even be brave and attempt some colorwork.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I was also told that stocking caps are traditionally brightly colored and have a pom pom on the end so that if the wearer is covered in an avalanche, the bright colors and pom pom might be more noticeable and the wearer will be saved!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Everyone wore stocking hats when I was growing up. The cats were convinced the poms were there for their pleasure, of course.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got sucked into Ravelry looking at hat patterns. LOL!

Here's one 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inkwell-hat


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

And another....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sakura-slouchy-hat


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This one has matching fingerless gloves...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scallop-lace-hat-in-dk-panda-silk


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Not that I could tackle this but it sure looks awesome...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moose-camouflage-hat


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I can probably manage this one!  

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-one-skein-hat


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOoooohhhhh....
One day I want to learn colorwork. 
My best friend made me this hat: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/dgg515/karin-kurbits-hat

She entered it into the local fair a few years ago and won THE WHOLE FAIR with it.
Ok, maybe not the whole fair, but that's what I tell people. It got first place and best in show.
I'm so proud if it and in awe of her skills as a knitter. Maybe one day I'll bite the bullet and have her sit down and teach me how to do something similar.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

so many beautiful hats !! I want them all !!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

This ist he one all my guys are getting for Christmas this year..every year they all get new ones in their stockings.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter09/PATTknotty.php


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Debi.... you could make a "Hey, girl" poster out of that one. 

"Hey, girl. Don't worry about the game. I'd rather go to the yarn shop with you any day."


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im thinking to start this today .....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragon-watchers-hood


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Miz Mary, I like that one! 

I ordered the book in at my library. My sisters and I are all LOR fans. 

This might be in my Christmas gift list! :thumb:


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

ERMAGEHRD!! 

Thank you Kas for pointing me here! 

WIHH- I love love the capucine, is it easy enough for a dolt to do??

The mans hat, love too!! Oh boy!!

I wanna do them all. My hands are cramping just looking at the pics...


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's a hat I've been wanting to knit!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

So are we actually doing a KAL, or... ?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I think it turned into more of a "Hey, I like this hat so I'm gonna make it" Along! LOL!

I've been cranking out hats for the guys, and started on mine, but ripped it out, as I changed my mind about the yarn I was using...

Currently I have the first one I posted in my plans for me..but can be easily led astray if another catches my fancy!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I really, really want to cast on for Lomond, but I don't have the perfect yarn for it. Or, I don't think I have the perfect yarn, but I'm not entirely sure I hae searched through my entire stash quite yet! :teehee:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I swear I'm going to caste on a hat this weekend....


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

(I'm 5 rounds into: 

http://widneywomancreative.blogspot.com/2010/07/husband-hat.html?m=1

)


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I've made one dragon watcher hood, started the second, and have at least 3 more to make. So I would be in - but I'm not sure what you do with a knit along?


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

KansasFarmGirl, I would LOVE to see your Dragon Watchers Hood 's !!! I made one, havent posted a pic yet ....


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

My plans for hats have changed. Instead of adult hats, my focus switched to these hoods http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harpers-hood for my granddaughter and niece (who are 8 months apart in age). Then, things got interesting over this past weekend and today I am realizing I need to make some indoor type hats for my 2 month old grandson, as well as nice warm winter hats for grandson, granddaughter, and daughter-in-love.

My eldest son and his family will be moving from South Carolina back up to Michigan, and three of the four of them have never lived in the colder climate of the north.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Miz Mary said:


> KansasFarmGirl, I would LOVE to see your Dragon Watchers Hood 's !!! I made one, havent posted a pic yet ....


I was going to pick up a Styrofoam head so I could take a pic. I'm giving it as a gift tomorrow... I will try to get the head tonight and post a pic tomorrow. I really love the yarn, the thick and thin, gave it such character. The thin part kinda looks like elvish runes. LOL. The first one I made is with the hand-dyed blue yarn I purchased online and was kinda unhappy with the color, but it came out very pretty in the end. I like it in the deeper color I got, rather than the color the web site showed. That worked out great! 

I found some great bells to go on them, very LOR looking. I'm so glad you posted that pattern! Thank you! 

I would love to see a pic of yours also!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is the Clamity I knit. I have to line it where the ears are, so that's why it took so long to post . But with Kansisfarmgirl mentioning the foam head, I said what the heck. I steam block my hats on the foam head with a cloth underneeth.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

7swan, nice hat, I'm looking at it trying to decide if I can duplicate that on a loom. If I get somewhere to pick up some yarn this weekend, I think I will try it, my daughter would probably like that.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

7thSwan where did you find that pattern? I love that hat!!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Here it is, I think, called Capucine. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/capucine


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

7th Swan that hat is soooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kris can I recommend this book for your baby and small child knitting pleasure . http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Beanies-...qid=1410423571&sr=1-6&keywords=Knit+baby+hats I have knit several of these hats and they are all adorable and easy to knit.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

lexierowsell said:


> Here it is, I think, called Capucine.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/capucine


That's it! My head does strange things with words/letters, I'm sorry I didn't check.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

7thswan, how did you make the adorable tassels? It looks like you put something INSIDE the ball part to make them rounder. Mine always end up kind of deflated looking and flat!?!?!?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe there are silk worms in there.....


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

WIHH, not knowing how many wraps she used for them, I can only guess at this...BUT, I do know that when I make them, if I really go for the wraps, depending on the yarn thickness, like say 40-50, I get some super nice fat little tops.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Nothing inside. The yarn was pretty squishy and I tied arround the wraps real tight. I made alot of wraps, didn't count tho.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Kasota said:


> Maybe there are silk worms in there.....


:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

7thswan said:


> I steam block my hats on the foam head with a cloth underneath.


Oh, I didn't realize I needed to block my hood! I looked at it and it definitely needs it. How do I block it if it is 100% wool? I was going to use a steam iron and just let the steam hit it, after reading 7thswan steam blocks on the head, but will steam felt the wool? Or only if agitated? 

I bought a plain spray bottle last night, would I just spritz it with cool water? Or do I need to soak it good and then put it on my Styrofoam head? 

One side twists to the outside (very badly) and one side twists in (like it should). So it definitely needs blocked. 

I was going to give it away yesterday until I read about blocking, as I totally didn't even think about it! :smack


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I block wool the same. If it is a flat item I block with a iron on steam with a towel on both bottom and top,not pressing, just steam then look at the spot steamed and straighten out,smooth. I do the same on the foam head with a portable steamer,real inexpensive. I don't have to put a towel over the project because I'm not takeing the chance to burn like useing a regular iron. Steam does not felt, it would need addagation (sp) to do that.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much! I'm going to start it now. I sure hope it takes that twist out... I'm not sure what caused it. 



7thswan said:


> I block wool the same. If it is a flat item I block with a iron on steam with a towel on both bottom and top,not pressing, just steam then look at the spot steamed and straighten out,smooth. I do the same on the foam head with a portable steamer,real inexpensive. I don't have to put a towel over the project because I'm not takeing the chance to burn like useing a regular iron. Steam does not felt, it would need addagation (sp) to do that.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

KanasasFarmGirl what yarn did you use? Was it a single, like Brown Sheep Wool? If it was a single that would explain the cant in the hat. When you knit with a single it tends to have a cant to it. If it is a sweater with wear that will easy, I'm sure at hat will do the same, blocking will help too.

Remember to take a picture so we can see.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Marchwind, I used a wool thick and thin yarn. I see the one I am making now isn't twisting...yet. Where it twisted was in the front you create a channel and then run i-cord thru. Since the one I'm working on now isn't twisted, I wonder if it happened due to the i-cord somehow? I tried twisting it within the channel, but it didn't help. I think the blocking will do it. I will take a pic Monday and post! My sister said my niece will LOVE it, so I'm pretty excited. I ordered yarn for two more today. LOL. I have five more to make!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Can't you take a picture of the twisting you are talking about? Typically I-cord is used not only for decoration but also to keep things from curling. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by twisting.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Can't you take a picture of the twisting you are talking about? Typically I-cord is used not only for decoration but also to keep things from curling. I'm not sure I understand what you mean by twisting.


I do have a pic before I blocked it, but it's at work on the camera, so I will post both pics. But here's a pic from the pattern. 









The very front of the hood is a channel made by going back into your cast on stitches after doing 5 rows so you pull the material back over itself and then make your I-cord and pull it thru with a big safety pin. On my hood, the right side, right about where her hand is, which is the bottom of the front of the hood, bends/twists out, instead of coming in and laying nicely, to encircle the face. But as I made it I didn't notice that happening at all, just when it was all done, I looked to see if it needed blocked and saw it was bent/twisted out, back away from the face. If you pull it under, it will pop back out and bend toward the back of the hood. I can't figure out why, tho. I thought maybe the I-cord was twisted inside when I threaded it, but I moved it about and it didn't help.

This pic from this lady's blog shows the channel better. Right at the front of the hood.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I wonder if it has something to do with how that channel is made? In the studio photo the model is holding those corners up toward her face so you couldn't tell anyway. Did you check on Ravelry to see if there was any mention of this happening? Lots of I yikes in the 'projects' tab of a pattern you will find other ideas and things people had to cope with. I like the hood, it's very pretty.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Heres the one I made , and as you can see in the pic, when I hold it up it does the same !


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Yours is cute, Miz Mary! Almost time to be wearing it now too! 

So you have the same trouble! Hmmmm. My left side twists in, but the right side twists out. 

Marchwind, I wondered about it being the channel doing it somehow too. I also thought maybe the thick and thin yarn might have something to do with it. I will check Ravelry for any help. I got the book at the library, so I didn't even think about looking at the R site. 

I'm on hood #2 and it is already doing something strange. The next one I will be extra careful not to twist or turn and try to pick up the cast on stitches very evenly and see what happens. 

I didn't go in to work today, but I will post my pics tomorrow.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm so excited because this is my first real project with actual good yarn. I've done a lot of practicing on garage sale and clearance yarn, but this is my first real project and today is my niece's birthday. So my BIL is picking it up today to take to her. 

So, here are the pictures and what I liked about it. I LOVE the wool, thick and thin yarns because they give so much texture to the project. It also somehow created a "curvy" channel at the front, which I thought made it look very feminine and added to the overall look. And I LOVE the bells, since my sisters and niece and I all like the Lord of Rings stuff. They have a folklore/elvish look to them, yet they don't jingle much (which is good). The yarn is variegated colors so besides the texture, I loved the color blends. This is the blue yarn I was at first not happy with the color, but now I am very happy with it. 









The bells go on the I-cord where the tassels attach and one on the end of the hood. 









And here's a close up of this lovely yarn and the channel in front. 









My sister said my niece will love it and she can't wait to get hers. So I am very excited after months of practicing to be able to give some gifts! 
And it's a very easy pattern knit on circs and dpns. And it's seamless!  
Thank you again, Miz Mary, for posting the pattern! You made my whole family happy! LOL.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow- those are gorgeous! methinks my elvish friends will want one, too!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Definitely adding this to my list.
Very cute!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE that curvy channel in the front !!! They are SO easy to knit up too !! Glad I could pass on a great pattern !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That turned out beautifully! I think your niece will love it.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Is that from the Woodland Knits book that is 40% at Knit Picks!?!?!?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

yes, yes it is...says the woman who ordered it last night....:teehee:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Hood for the granddaughter and hat #1 for grandson finished. Going to try some more hat patterns for both; they are so quick to make 

The hood is dark grey and bubblegum pink, the camera didn't catch the colors very well. Hat is some scrap really soft acrylic I had left from a shawl I made last winter.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Is that from the Woodland Knits book that is 40% at Knit Picks!?!?!?


hercsmama is right. The hood is from the book Woodland Knits. I picked it up at my library. It also has a few other cute projects, but then some that are kinda out there to me. LOL. 

In case anyone wonders, the yarn I used was Malabrigo Gruesa that I got at Fabulous Yarns. The thick and thin stuff. It is hand-dyed, hand spun wool. I just put "Super Bulky" in the search on their site and it is the first yarn that comes up. It was $8.80 per skein (discounted at checkout) and it took 4 skeins. I have a 5% coupon code at home if anyone wants it I will look it up for you. Or if you sign up for emails they will send you the code, but I never did get any emails from them, so they don't overload your box if you do sign up. 

I found the bells on Etsy and they also have them on eBay, if anyone likes them. 

It takes a size 15, 24 inch circ and then size 15 double points. You start out knitting flat on the circs, then join in the round, so no seams to sew. Other than a few purl rows at the beginning, it's just all knit rows with decreases of ssk and k2tog. So it's great for beginners like me!


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Kris in MI said:


> Hood for the granddaughter and hat #1 for grandson finished. Going to try some more hat patterns for both; they are so quick to make
> 
> The hood is dark grey and bubblegum pink, the camera didn't catch the colors very well. Hat is some scrap really soft acrylic I had left from a shawl I made last winter.


Kris, I love the gray and pink together! Very pretty! Your granddaughter will love it! 

I'm looking for a pattern now for a friend's little girl. Maybe I will make something similar to yours.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

KansasFarmgirl, please either post a link to those bell - or message me with the source? I think I need a few! Those are darling and perfect for the elvish-ness of this pattern!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:nanner::nanner::nanner:
My Amazon order just arrived, and my book was in it!!
Off to pick out the "Perfect " yarn.
I'd also love a link to those bells......


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> KansasFarmgirl, please either post a link to those bell - or message me with the source? I think I need a few! Those are darling and perfect for the elvish-ness of this pattern!


Here they are on eBay. Or you can google "bell bird rabbit" if you want to try to find a better price. I just took them off the rings that they are on. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130965535660?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks!!!:happy2:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone been knitting hats?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kasota I think there are a few shown on the current projects thread


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have!
I wish my picture issues were better...it drives me nuts.
But I did change the hat for the guys. I made this great double thick one..let me see if I can find the pattern at least..
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-layer-hat

Found it!
Super easy, super thick, and the guys all seem really happy with it. I just happened to have some Malabrigo Rios laying about the place, and let them all pick their colors.
I am currently working one up in a baby yarn, on size 4's for a friend of ours, who liked dh's do much, they asked if I could make one for their little girl.
So far I've made 9 of these things. I could knit this thing in my sleep.:huh:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I'm going to be re-knitting the pattern for my brother's slouch hat in a few days. Need to finish Philip's Duffers and then knit two pairs of socks first.

Also my little 6'4" brother informed me that he would like a new earflap hat, as the one I knit him years ago is a little too small now, even though he still wears it. Also my dad wants more socks.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Cute hat, hercsmama!  
I did some practice double knitting a while back and found it fun! 

I just finished my 3rd Dragon Watcher's hood and am starting my fourth, but I like to have two projects going at once so I can switch off, so I am also getting ready to start this hat for my mom to wear around the house. She's 84 now and we keep the heat down in the winter, so she likes to wear a hat to keep in the body warmth. I thought this would be comfortable to wear all day, done in a soft yarn. 

I have some mohair but I'm not sure if it would look good in mohair? 









http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-rib-cowl-hood


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I started on this one last night. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/noro-one-skein-hat


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Kasota, I love the colors of that yarn. Would you mind sharing the info on it?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Get ready to shake your head at me. It's Red Heart. "Boutique Treasure" and the color is Mosaic. It's 70% Acrylic and 30% Wool. 

http://www.michaels.com/M10200147.h...pectrum#q=red+heart+boutique+treasure&start=1

You have to select the color from the drop down to see it. The link opens to a different color. 

I used a 50% off coupon at a local store. It actually knits up pretty nicely.


----------

